# UKVI Customer Surveys



## royan_ami (Sep 7, 2013)

Hi All,

I received the below email from HO, basically asking me to participate in the survey. I revived an email confirmation from them on 29th April explaining that they now have my documents and it will be looked at, but have not had an answer since then!I am not sure why they would send me this email if no decision was made in our spouse visa application. Not sure what is going on? Is it possible that the visa was granted and the survey was automatically generated, but we have not been informed about it yet?

Please advise if anybody know about it or has received a similar email?

******

*Having recently received a decision on your application, UK Visas and Immigration would like to ask for your feedback in a short online survey*. The aim of this survey is to find out how well we met your needs and how we can improve in the future. 

The questionnaire should take around 10 minutes to complete. It should be completed by the applicant themselves or a parent or guardian who applied on their behalf. If you are not the applicant, their parent or guardian, please send this invitation to the applicant.

Your feedback will be completely anonymous; it cannot and will not be linked with your application in any way and etc

****


Thank you in advance!


----------



## Pallykin (Mar 30, 2014)

It sounds like a decision was made on your visa. Have you tried emailing them to ask for clarification?


----------



## ddang (Jun 21, 2012)

Once they have made a decision they sometimes send out a random survey for you to fill out.

They sent me one to do after they had made a decision and my visa arrived shortly after. I filled it out, it doesn't take long.


----------



## royan_ami (Sep 7, 2013)

Pallykin said:


> It sounds like a decision was made on your visa. Have you tried emailing them to ask for clarification?


not yet, as I only received the "survey email" last Friday. I am planning to wait this week and give them a call...


----------



## royan_ami (Sep 7, 2013)

ddang said:


> Once they have made a decision they sometimes send out a random survey for you to fill out.
> 
> They sent me one to do after they had made a decision and my visa arrived shortly after. I filled it out, it doesn't take long.


would they send this email if visa has been refused? or is it sent only to applicants with positive answers?

how long did it take for the decision to arrive, after the survey email?


----------



## OrganisedChaos (Mar 26, 2013)

I know last year there were a few or received this email before getting the outcome but they were successful so it could be a good sign just rubbish timing!


----------



## royan_ami (Sep 7, 2013)

OrganisedChaos said:


> I know last year there were a few or received this email before getting the outcome but they were successful so it could be a good sign just rubbish timing!


Thank you! lets hope for a positive answer, hope it won't take long


----------



## royan_ami (Sep 7, 2013)

OrganisedChaos said:


> I know last year there were a few or received this email before getting the outcome but they were successful so it could be a good sign just rubbish timing!


Hi, do you remember how long it took for those people to receive and answer after the survey email. It will be a week tomorrow and I have not received anything...I am loosing my hope now 

is it possible that it was sent on error or it is just a random survey?


----------



## Lihong (Jul 2, 2013)

Received this email on 30th April. Visa issued a week later. Good luck.

Dear Lihong Thank you for contacting UKVI international Enquiry Service A decision has been made in your visa application. Soon you will be contacted by phone or email asking you to collect the documents and Passport. We would like to invite you to participate in a brief survey about the service you received from us to identify strengths and opportunities for improvements. Thank you in advance for your time. https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/UKVI-CSAT Kind Regards Ketan UKVI


----------



## royan_ami (Sep 7, 2013)

Lihong said:


> Received this email on 30th April. Visa issued a week later. Good luck.
> 
> Dear Lihong Thank you for contacting UKVI international Enquiry Service A decision has been made in your visa application. Soon you will be contacted by phone or email asking you to collect the documents and Passport. We would like to invite you to participate in a brief survey about the service you received from us to identify strengths and opportunities for improvements. Thank you in advance for your time. https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/UKVI-CSAT Kind Regards Ketan UKVI


Thank you Lihong! The emial that you have is also informing you that you can come and pick up your passport where as mine is different...even though it says that decision has been made they are not asking us to come and take the passport...it is so confusing


----------



## Pelerin (May 17, 2014)

Hi Lihong,

Could you please tell if after receiving this email from 30th April you were contacted by your Visa by phone or email to collect your documents. It will be a week tomorrow since I received the same message but I have yet to be contacted by my Visa Application Centre. I am getting frustrated


----------



## royan_ami (Sep 7, 2013)

wrong post


----------



## royan_ami (Sep 7, 2013)

Pelerin said:


> Hi Lihong,
> 
> Could you please tell if after receiving this email from 30th April you were contacted by your Visa by phone or email to collect your documents. It will be a week tomorrow since I received the same message but I have yet to be contacted by my Visa Application Centre. I am getting frustrated


Was you email exactly like Lihong's or was it like mine?


----------



## Pelerin (May 17, 2014)

My email was like Lihong's


----------



## Lihong (Jul 2, 2013)

Hi Pelerin

No one contacted me. I tried to contact VFS international but no reply. I took my receipt and went to VFS Beijing on Monday. My passport and documents were there. I know this is not possible if you send your documents outside your country.


----------



## Pelerin (May 17, 2014)

Thanks Lihong. I will just do the same as you did. if I dont hear from my Visa Application Centre this week I will go to Warsaw (my Visa Application Centre) next Monday or Tuesday


----------



## royan_ami (Sep 7, 2013)

ddang said:


> Once they have made a decision they sometimes send out a random survey for you to fill out.
> 
> They sent me one to do after they had made a decision and my visa arrived shortly after. I filled it out, it doesn't take long.


Hi, it seems like their survey emails do differ. Can you please tell me if the email they sent you was exactly like mine?


----------



## OrganisedChaos (Mar 26, 2013)

royan_ami said:


> Hi, do you remember how long it took for those people to receive and answer after the survey email. It will be a week tomorrow and I have not received anything...I am loosing my hope now
> 
> is it possible that it was sent on error or it is just a random survey?


It was not long after that they received the email to collect their documents, however it is possible it was sent in error unfortunately.


----------



## Dasawdee (Jul 18, 2014)

Hi, i am new to forum. Just want to share that i applied for Naturalisation in march 14. I got the same email yesterday. What do u this, should i give them call today or wait ? Thanks


----------



## Dasawdee (Jul 18, 2014)

*Same mail?*

Hi, i received same email yesterday. Should i call them or wait? Thanks


----------



## bassjb (Sep 13, 2014)

Hi guys!! same here I just received this email. I could not understand it I have not received any email to pick my passport and have never dealt with UKVI, only with teleperformance did u guys get your visas? and what does that email mean?


----------



## nywst (Sep 13, 2014)

I think UKVI is probably the worst, even worse than US INS.
There is a reason that UK, as a country, is getting weaker and weaker.


----------



## bluesky2015 (Sep 3, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I got the same survey email late Friday, but I did not get any "decision has been made" email yet. I am not sure what is going on, I even checked my junk mail just in case the UK Visas email might have gone there but no decision emails.. Let's hope for the best. I applied from the US.


----------



## swats_1315 (Oct 15, 2014)

Hi Everyone,

I received the same survey email yesterday, can anyone please let me know if you received any response after this email and if so, how long did it take ?

Thanks in advance.


----------

